# 10-30 [The Limbo Slice-accre]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Josh, Ty & I hit the water yesterday with one thing on our mind: slot-sized drag screamers on the flats. We were on the water around 2 & off by just after 6. Did we succeed in our mission? Well, I'll let you guys decide...

*The Lure of Choice:*
Ty stuck two specks on a topwater, but the rest of the fish all came on Matrix Shad in the new Limbo Slice color. The fish can't get enough of it. Once again, the deeper holes is where most fish were holding to. Concentrate on areas with thick grass. No matter how small the pothole is, CAST AT IT! If it looks fishy, it probably is. Hitting a hole once or twice with no results doesn't necessarily mean that a fish isn't sitting there. Many of the slots we picked up were stubborn, & it took multiple casts worked multiple ways in the same area just to get them to eat. Be persistent & you'll be rewarded. 

*Tally for the Afternoon: *

*Josh:* 2 nice keeper flounder, some short specks, & 2 solid slot reds
*Me:* 2 short specks, one short flounder, two 16'' specks (well, okay, I HAD them in my hand, but then lost them...), a 15.25'' flounder, & 6 slots ranging from 19'' to 27''
*Ty:* A couple decent specks & one bottom-slot red

*Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Plenty more where that came from...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& the last of the photos, since I'm sure you're all getting tired of them by now. That last red was another perfect 27'' slot, which I actually decided to release. Starving right now & kinda wishing I wouldn't have made that decision...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Awesome pictures


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Woo woo woo 

Cowboy I had 3 slots reds hahaha.... no matter.

I must say the fall bite is on "FIRE" Reds, Flounder and Specks have been eating well!!! With a storm among us and a red tide near by. It might be time to move acouple chess pieces. From summer / fall patterns to fall / winter patterns. Just going to have to put some time in and figure out the next hot bite.

Jeffbro999 put us on these Fish, time to return the favor boys!!!!!!
Anybody can catch fish, its the finding them part thats hard. Thats why people hire captains. And my man Jeff is the master of the wade. Taught me alot and I'd say its about that time to fire up the SKEETER!!! And cover some ground again.

Tight lines and Good Fishin 
Dude I love the pics!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are magazine quality photos. And grease quality fish. Awesome.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Great catch guys....where can you get the limbo slice locally?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Great catch guys....where can you get the limbo slice locally?


The Limbo Slice color is New and our stores dont carry them
You might be able to find similar stuff on the shelves for now. Or go to Matrixshad.com and order some while the storm is here


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! These images sure are swell. Decent report in addition too as well.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

......


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> Wow! These images sure are swell. Decent report in addition too as well.


Sure are buddy. Maybe next time you'll actually be able to join us!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Round III today boys, let's do this!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Don don daaaaa 
hahahaha
beast!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Tired of looking at the photos??? I'm not tired of looking at the photos OR reading the reports. I enjoy the tallies, as well...


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Sure are buddy. Maybe next time you'll actually be able to join us!


If yall need a deckhand next time, let me know 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Josh, I notice you are doing a lot of wading lately. Something going on with your boat?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

rickmbp said:


> Josh, I notice you are doing a lot of wading lately. Something going on with your boat?


The wade bite is on, no need to burn gas or time loading & unloading the boat when you can get in the water & slay the fish!


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

If you guys need some one to hold your gear, clean it, make sandwiches or whatever else I'll be more than happy to drive from Fort Walton Beach to fish with you guys. Hell I even have a brand new 22' bay boat I'll guide you guys on just to get on some fish. Just let me know and I'm there.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Wait a minute if your willing to guide us then shouldnt we be going to you... I wouldnt want to be on a guide trip and have to show the capt. how to guide us hahaha 

Ill take you out man here pick a boat. Mako / skeeter. Do you want to catch reds ,specks or flounder or bull reds?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I choose to wade because for me its a different way to catch inshore fish. Its nice to change things up.

I have a pet peev about going on someone elses boat and then they ask so where should I go, start, where next, exc exc feels like they're just pulling my spots and I should have just taken my boat that way I can at least control the direction and trajectory of the drifts and casts to any given area that we are fishing.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I know you guys have boats and by no means am I on "guide status". I just have a boat that over exceeds my inshore skill level that I'm willing to throw in so you guys wouldnt have to use your equipment. I completely understand the being on some on else's boat as well, I'm just trying to get my knowledge base up to par so I can finally enjoy my outings and contribute to this section besides the occasional "eeeewww that's pretty" if you guys wouldn't mind taking a inshore greeenie out I'll be more than happy to learn something and not steal any ones spots.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

rickmbp said:


> Josh, I notice you are doing a lot of wading lately. Something going on with your boat?


Nothing wrong with either one. I just prefer to change things up. Learn new things about an area. Meet new people and learn how they fish weather it be by yak, wade, boat, or peir. 

Sawyer --- i met at the peir
Jeff --- wading
Marty --- yak

And the list goes on and on but those guys are the best at what they do. And I enjoy catching fish regardless of how.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Nothing wrong with either one. I just prefer to change things up. Learn new things about an area. Meet new people and learn how they fish weather it be by yak, wade, boat, or peir.
> 
> Sawyer --- i met at the peir
> Jeff --- wading
> ...


I mean technically you were on a boat & I was on the pier/bridge. I seem to remember ONE of us slaying the bulls that night, & I believe it was the one who was 25' above the water. 

Googan.  

On another note, Team LIM-IT-OUT vs. Team Nathan tonight at the mile, LET'S SHOW HIM HOW IT'S DONE BRO! :thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Txs_mde_87 said:


> I know you guys have boats and by no means am I on "guide status". I just have a boat that over exceeds my inshore skill level that I'm willing to throw in so you guys wouldnt have to use your equipment. I completely understand the being on some on else's boat as well, I'm just trying to get my knowledge base up to par so I can finally enjoy my outings and contribute to this section besides the occasional "eeeewww that's pretty" if you guys wouldn't mind taking a inshore greeenie out I'll be more than happy to learn something and not steal any ones spots.


Well then come on!!! Hahaha 
The word "Guide" is a literal term to me I guess. I fish at the spur of the moment 4-6x a week usually after work 2pm or 12am weekends its on !!!! Non stop


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I mean technically you were on a boat & I was on the pier/bridge. I seem to remember ONE of us slaying the bulls that night, & I believe it was the one who was 25' above the water.
> 
> Googan.
> 
> On another note, Team LIM-IT-OUT vs. Team Nathan tonight at the mile, LET'S SHOW HIM HOW IT'S DONE BRO! :thumbup:


Without a doubt you took sikes bridge and broke it down to a science. The word googan came from dudes on a peir I believe but it was obvious that you were no googan... I had to look up into the lights of the peir lol and ask teach me your ways.... master of the googans hahaha

You see Tex once you hang with us we will probably call you googan for at least I dont know hahaha sawyer and I are still at eachother hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> I mean technically you were on a boat & I was on the pier/bridge. I seem to remember ONE of us slaying the bulls that night, & I believe it was the one who was 25' above the water.
> 
> Googan.
> 
> On another note, Team LIM-IT-OUT vs. Team Nathan tonight at the mile, LET'S SHOW HIM HOW IT'S DONE BRO! :thumbup:


Is Mitch coming!?! I dont get it whos on Nathons Team...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Without a doubt you took sikes bridge and broke it down to a science. The word googan came from dudes on a peir I believe but it was obvious that you were no googan... I had to look up into the lights of the peir lol and ask teach me your ways.... master of the googans hahaha


Aww, I love it when you get all sentimental on me Captain Googinator! Really looking forward to some good old fashioned 3 Mile madness tonight!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Aww, I love it when you get all sentimental on me Captain Googinator! Really looking forward to some good old fashioned 3 Mile madness tonight!


Time to tear them up!!!

Bull Run hahahaha

The bulls never left.... im sure 3 googans like ourselves will find a bull or 2 tonight. Maybe we can break the mako record of 28 bulls in 1 night ( not during the run ) 

What was the name of that post.


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm waiting just send me the info and time and I'm there.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Is Mitch coming!?! I dont get it whos on Nathons Team...


I don't need a teamate to beat team GOOGAN!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::whistling::yes::w00t::2guns::boxing::boxing::hammer2::bangin::gun_bandana::boat::starwars::gun_bandana:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Hahaha


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking forward to some detailed reports w/ tons of pics tomorrow???


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Looking forward to some detailed reports w/ tons of pics tomorrow???


*In-depth report: *
I hung out with my lady instead because Josh didn't wake up to go fishing. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Josh:* 14 hours of sleep (new personal record!), & kept Selina up all night with his snoring
*Me:* Well, I won't get into details...

Sorry, no photos this time!

*Tight lines everyone!*


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> In-depth report:
> 
> I hung out with my lady instead because Josh didn't wake up to go fishing.
> 
> ...


Dude finally fell asleep around 1 just to be woken up around 5 by his alarm super tired right now trying to finish this hw


----------



## mamacarr (Nov 15, 2014)

Nice! Did you actually drag the lure on the bottom or bump them up & down like a jerk bait?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mamacarr said:


> Nice! Did you actually drag the lure on the bottom or bump them up & down like a jerk bait?


Bouncing the bottom relatively slowly is what was most productive for me on this trip. Let the jig hit the bottom, pop it once, pause, pop it a couple times while giving it a couple cranks, pause, pop it once, pause, repeat. But sometimes switching up your cadence often can be crucial to staying on the bite, so make sure you experiment with your retrieve until you figure out what the fish want!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, I guess the rest/sleep was needed. 14 hours??? I'm lucky if I can get 4 before I have to get up for head call or aches and pains. 

But I did check out BW this morning. Pushed away at 0800 and home @ 1130hrs. Caught 3 under slot Specs, 4 smaller White Trout, a Channel Cat, a keeper Largemouth, and a very nice 15" Striper - I missed quite a few fish due to poor hook-ups. But they all seemed to be hungry. All caught on a 18MR Heavydine and a bone colored One-Knocker Spook and all fish released. Water was quite stained from Milton to Bay Point but was mostly very smooth.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ok guys caugh, caugh mmmm....

Im better rested now thank you. Between work and fishing I rarely ever sleep well. Most think I dont have a job but I assure you I work 48 a week min. Hahaha

So here I am just got off work and about to pull a all nighter then go back to work as soon as I get off the water. 

Preparing for the airshow has got me wiped out alot of hard work goes into preparing for the 5000 people to enter my airfield hahaha it will be a great show hope to see you all there. Ill be one of the few in uniform shouldnt be that hard to spot


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ok guys caugh, caugh mmmm....
> 
> Im better rested now thank you. Between work and fishing I rarely ever sleep well. Most think I dont have a job but I assure you I work 48 a week min. Hahaha
> 
> ...


9:30 sharp, we gotta give the people (AKA Desert Eagle, since he's the only one who cares about my obnoxious reports) what they want, not some lame report like the one I had to give last night. Me & you VS. Mitch & Selina, LET'S DO THIS BROTHER!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Now - THAT'S telling 'em!!! And that really is frightening coming from someone that doesn't know the difference between Abu Garcia and Shinano.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Now - THAT'S telling 'em!!! And that really is frightening coming from someone that doesn't know the difference between Abu Garcia and Shinano.


Funny you should mention my inability to tell Shimano from Abu Garcia, because I took a sick photo just for you tonight! Stay tuned.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok... So how long does it take to post a pic??? Or, is it YOUR day to sleep??? hahaha


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Desert Eagle said:


> Ok... So how long does it take to post a pic??? Or, is it YOUR day to sleep??? hahaha


Funny, it actually was my day to sleep. But only for 6 hours. Haha. & considering I gotta name & then edit each one of the photos, it takes longer than it does to hook & land the fish in the first place! Hold your horses over there Deagle, it'll be worth the wait! 

On second thought, don't get too excited, we didn't do particularly well & there's only like 5 photos in total..... haha.


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Time to tear them up!!!
> 
> Bull Run hahahaha
> 
> ...


Was that the time I was in town?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CrazedFisher said:


> Was that the time I was in town?


Yes, that time where we actually did really well on the bulls. As in, the opposite of how we did last night! :wallbash:


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Yes, that time where we actually did really well on the bulls. As in, the opposite of how we did last night! :wallbash:


Still waiting on report :whistling:


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Definitely jealous..... great catch!!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice SMILE fellers!! Wish I was there. Great shots and good story OF COURSE!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Dang!!! When Reel Fishing Girl wonders about a report, then someone MUST really be falling down on the job. Unless, that is, there is NOTHING to report??? Hmmm... Maybe they're all sleeping their new 14 hr sleep requirement???


----------



## Dustin (Oct 3, 2012)

Lovin' the pics as always! Good job guys!
:thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice SMILE fellers!! Wish I was there. Great shots and good story OF COURSE!


Buddy, WHERE ARE YOU?! Plan on making it down to the sunny state to fish for some REAL fish (sorry in advance to the crappie up there, I'm sure they're very nice) anytime soon?!


----------

